
Nissan's self-parking chairs - tilt
http://www.engadget.com/2016/02/15/nissan-intelligent-parking-chair-stunt/
======
agumonkey
Not long ago I saw this
[http://imgur.com/gallery/dVBj3#2](http://imgur.com/gallery/dVBj3#2) (2nd
picture from the top). It felt quite zen. The article video is similarly zen.
Self organizing furniture / space feels valuable ..

------
skorecky
What if you're in the chair? "Get back to work!" _claps_

~~~
Errorcod3
Amusing as it may be I thought of this as well, as I'm sure did the engineers.
My guess is that if there is weight in the seat the chair will not move.

~~~
skorecky
Yeah, I would assumed that is the case as well :)

------
doodpants
I'd like to see a bunch of these chairs play a game of "musical table", around
a series of tables of decreasing size.

~~~
n0us
This sounds like an idea for a startup

~~~
CPLX
As well as the plot of the Hunger Games.

------
hkothari
I'm just imagining what would happen after a wildly successful presentation
from which much applause ensues.

------
tonyedgecombe
Just imagine the fun you could have hacking those.

~~~
Errorcod3
IoT

~~~
dh997
All kidding about killer chairs aside, hacked self-parking chairs could
potentially convoy over to a security door and pop it open, leading to a real
robbery or industial espionage, or any number of other funny or embarrassing
scenarios.

------
yitchelle
Self returning super market trolleys!

This technology could be used for those pesky shopping trolleys that left in
various part of car parks.

------
lbenes
I wonder if this is just a PR stunt for advertising or if they actually use
them. Two issue that come to mind is do they automatically go to charging
stations at night and do they work on all surfaces?

------
ommunist
As creepy as hell. I'd rather not leave such a chair.

~~~
SixSigma
What about : chair that takes you to the kitchen and brings you back ?

~~~
vital
... and also vacuums the floor along the way ...

~~~
asendra
... and has USB charging ports built-in (via Inductive charging with the
floor?)

